# Model Railroading Hobby



## Rich29 (Oct 25, 2020)

Since retirement three years ago, I have returned to model railroading which is an interest I've had since getting a Lionel
train set for Christmas when I was 8 (like many of us when we were kids). Anyway, I have been building a small N-Scale layout which
tests dexterity and patience but is a lot of fun. I have also joined a local model railroad group where some members have 
large layouts that require 10 to 15 people to operate. Of course we are now limited to Zoom for awhile.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2020)

Rich29 said:


> Since retirement three years ago, I have returned to model railroading which is an interest I've had since getting a Lionel
> train set for Christmas when I was 8 (like many of us when we were kids). Anyway, I have been building a small N-Scale layout which
> tests dexterity and patience but is a lot of fun. I have also joined a local model railroad group where some members have
> large layouts that require 10 to 15 people to operate. Of course we are now limited to Zoom for awhile.
> ...


Nice layout. I've always loved watching the trains of my friend's husband's model railroad.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 25, 2020)

Though I personally have no interest in participating in model railroading, I have always enjoyed seeing these setups.  Many around my area choose themes, such as some part of the country and then recreate that with great accuracy.  I have a long time friend who is into model railroading, and from what I can see, it can be a very expensive hobby.  Other than my friend, my interaction with the hobby is attending displays of the various layouts.  There was at one time, a shop in one of the more upscale small shopping malls that didn't sell anything, but instead displayed a large model railroad setup.  I enjoyed going there and watching the people operate it.

Tony


----------



## asp3 (Oct 25, 2020)

I have thought of getting into model trains from time to time but the small size of our house and the time I spend on things I'm more interested in keeps me from doing so.  I've always loved the elaborate trainscapes they have up at the San Mateo Country Fairgrounds and enjoyed stopping in when the county fair was held there.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh!  That is SO COOL!   I had an old Lionel set from the 1950's.  When my son was about eight years old, I took a piece of plywood and together, we built a landscape with balsa wood buildings mountains, etc.    He is grown, of course ,but he still has the buildings and the set in his garage.
Your set up is wonderful!  Thank you so much for showing it to us!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 25, 2020)

Years ago, my late wife bought me a little set to put around the Christmas tree after the presents were gone. I will not bore you with the interim details, but I ended up with a 4 foot by 10 foot layout with 2 controllers, engines, cars, buildings, etc.
When I remarried, there was no place for it, so I gave it to a friend at work for his grandson.
When I retired, I got to volunteer on a tourist railroad working with the real thing. A non operating switch engine was donated to my railroad society, and I have been working for 2 years to try to get it running again.unning again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

Beautiful job, Rich!

I looked for an old video for you to provide you with a little inspiration and ideas, but looks like it's no longer available.

Here is an article I found on though. A real shame, one of corporate greed on the part of CN, who claimed that it was a "business decision".

Just in case you've never seen this one before, here's one for you. P.S. Keep up the great work!


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 25, 2020)

I've had the pleasure of seeing this in person at Balboa Park and I can't recommend it enough. It is Great.


----------



## Rich29 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and also for sharing your experiences and videos. 
There is a lot of nostalgia associated with railroads.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 25, 2020)

Rich29 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and also for sharing your experiences and videos.
> There is a lot of nostalgia associated with railroads.


Just love your setup, and to add a little pizazz to it you could paint a scenic mural on each wall to mimic mountains, landscape, homes, rolling hills, etc.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 26, 2020)

What a fun thread!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2020)

Rich29 said:


> Since retirement three years ago, I have returned to model railroading which is an interest I've had since getting a Lionel
> train set for Christmas when I was 8 (like many of us when we were kids). Anyway, I have been building a small N-Scale layout which
> tests dexterity and patience but is a lot of fun. I have also joined a local model railroad group where some members have
> large layouts that require 10 to 15 people to operate. Of course we are now limited to Zoom for awhile.
> ...


Very cool @Rich29, always got a kick of of watching model railroads and town layouts.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 26, 2020)

Rich29 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and also for sharing your experiences and videos.
> There is a lot of nostalgia associated with railroads.


Your layout is just lovely, Rich.  If you get a chance check out the Hi Riders videos from here in NJ.  I enjoy all of them whether simple or as elaborate as the Wunder Miniatur in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## Duster (Oct 26, 2020)

My Dad was into model railroading, as long as he was able.  My brothers always set their Lionel trains up around the Christmas tree.  When the boys left home they left the trains behind.  My Dad got them out and built his hobby on what was already there.

I always wanted to play with them, too.   Dad got to a point where he lost interest in the trains. After he passed, my brothers split the set up.  Collecting and building scenes is an interesting way to spend time.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Your layout is just lovely, Rich.  If you get a chance check out the Hi Riders videos from here in NJ.  I enjoy all of them whether simple or as elaborate as the Wunder Miniatur in Hamburg, Germany.


My bad, Rich, that is the Hit Railers Club not Hi Riders.  Methinks I'd better call it a night, getting tired.


----------



## Chet (Oct 27, 2020)

My high school teacher was a great guy and led a couple of school clubs one of which was model railroading. The layout was upstairs in his church's men's organization and we went there once a week. The other club was math.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  That is SO COOL!   I had an old Lionel set from the 1950's.  When my son was about eight years old, I took a piece of plywood and together, we built a landscape with balsa wood buildings mountains, etc.    He is grown, of course ,but he still has the buildings and the set in his garage.
> Your set up is wonderful!  Thank you so much for showing it to us!











www.lionel.com/products/girls-set-loco-2037-6-31700/


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Rich29 (Oct 30, 2020)

FYI.  The Lionel Pink Girls Freight Set is one of the most valuable and sought after sets for collectors as Lionel did not 
make very many.


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 30, 2020)

Neil Young is apparently quite the model railroad enthusiast:






and was (is?) part owner of Lionel train company.

Tony


----------

